# Ariens With Loose Lower Traction Drive Pulley



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

I put this in the Ariens specific forum and will give it a try here and see if anyone is familiar with my issue. It is a 932 101 824 that I just got in December. It worked with the first snow fine then the belt(drive) was slipping. I put a new one on and in the first half hour it flipped the belt which did a number on it but it still worked once I put it back on. 
I used it for the winter fine and dandy but when gave me trouble slipping when the going to rough. Now with a break in the snow I got a new set of Ariens belts and went to put them on. The friction disk looks fine too.
What I am seeing is a lot of play in the bearing on the lower (large) pulley. With the belt off sitting there as in the picture the pulley cants forward at the top about 5 degrees. When you depress the clutch lever it comes up vertical and all the play is completely gone.????? Looking at the schematic I don't see any reason why this should ride up and down. Is that some form of disengagement mechanism or just a shot bearing with a ton of play. When I wiggle the pulley I can feel the other end wiggling freely at the other end of the shaft. I want to put this together right and be done with it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm new to Ariens but that shaft goes through two bushings, No.26 and No. 27
I'm almost positive that shaft in those bushings shouldn't allow the driven pulley to deflect at all. That shaft should be centered and tight in those bushings. If it's moving it's very likely the bushings are well worn. That's where I would look first.

diagram from Ariens "parts radar" : Parts


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

Thathanks Kiss a Frog. I thought something was wrong with it but wanted to hear it from someone else. So that lower pulley never does not disengage at all which makes sense as the power disengages back on the friction wheel. That explains a lot for why this thing slipped when it shouldn't have and I couldn't make it completely go away in spite of having both the friction wheel and it's mate in perfect condition. 
Strange, I never saw a bearing / bushing worn like that on anything in the condition this machine is in. Ah well, today I tear into it and have a look see for real now that I know more. I'll post a pic as it's surely visible with that much wear. It has to be egg shaped.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

On my new to me Ariens I'm still in tear down mode. I have two bearings in that location and one in the impeller. It's getting all three replaced along with the auger and wheel axle bushings. One of the impeller bushings only had the flange left and the aluminum is a bit worn because of it. Not sure how to tighten up the fit or if I need to find a replacement just yet.
Finally got the engine started !!!


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice mess I made eh? I finally after all that got the friction disk off and everything behind it out of the way ( I hate roll pins). Ok, so does anybody have an idea what holds that pressure plate and shaft in place? The manual says absolutely nothing about any of this stuff. I got that far and called it a day and figured I would see what anyone else had to say before trying to tap the shaft and plate out . I have no idea if there is some sort of locker in there but can't see one on the parts diagram., Somebody, anybody??????


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

As long as you have P.B. Blaster, anything is possible. You might even find all the parts and get it put back together !!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

In the diagram I posted above there is an external snap ring No. 41 behind the driven plate No. 21 and bearing No. 22 that might be what you need to remove ... just guessing.

Then on the other end there is the arm No. 21 that has a roll pin No. 24 and then the hub No. 41 that holds the big pulley which has two set screws No. 35
Again I'm guessing from the diagrams, I haven't had one of these apart.
But I do have my Ariens apart, my Estate apart, my Jacobsen apart and one of my craftsmans apart so I'm getting pretty good at guessing  I'm keeping the mailman busy with parts.
.








.
AND, you have a 932101-(series #) also called a ST824. That's what you'll need if you go on line for parts.


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

Yup you are right about the snap ring. I couldn't see it at first. Wouldn't it have been nice if they used a C clip instead???? Hopefully it won't fly too far afield when it decides to leave home and no way to control it when it does . 
It's even better. Damned stray cat must have stopped by yesterday and laid claim on it. You can't smell it standing up but being right down there laying on those mats it's ripe. He must have poured it right on the mat to stake his claim, nasty critter.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

My girlfriend has four and every time I talk about sticking one in the microwave I get the look !! I hate cats but I'm the one cleaning the litter box and carting home the sacks of food so I figure it's my right to complain.
Laying on that mat .... EUW !! Time for a little diluted bleach rinse.


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

Vinegar in a spray bottle too. With the help of a blacklight flashlight to help find the exact spot. NASTY.


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

what a stench, the only cure was plenty of old stale gasoline. It got the beast clean of grease and made it bearable. I got that bearing and insert out. # 27 , the outer one behind the pulley is more of a retainer while 26 is the insert and wear portion. The insert is well worn. While I have this beat apart and before I order the part I need is there anything else that is commonly replaced in these that degrades? 
I have one other part, a Chinese bearing for the drive axle. The other is fine but this one has a bit of "grumble". Just love those Chinese parts in US made goods. Since I used to work for Customs I know all about buying Chinese junk and putting it together over here while getting to say it's "Made in USA.


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

If you want to see wear then check out the attached short video. Strangely the rest of the drive gear shows absolutely no wear at all aside from the one bearing on the wheel. I cleaned the shaft up nice with the wire wheel and steel wool but still may get a new one due to a few rough spots. I have to run that one by a friend with a lot more machining experience before I decide. Enjoy the show Oh, yea. That shaft is installed backwards. I showed it that way so it could be seen more clearly. Also FWIW the outer retainer portion of that bushing is what you see in the pictures. The only part that is worn is the other insert section that holds the shaft.


----------

